# New box, beetle damage!



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Just pulled these from the freezer; loaded them in on Tue without paying any attention to them. About 60% are riddled with holes. ERDM PC 2/10. Cigar dust all over em.
Your thoughts on Cuba freezing and if I should report to my vendor?
Thanks,


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Any cigars can get affected by beetles thus why I freeze everything before it gets in the humi. I would defenetly tell your vendor send them the pick, they should offer you exchange or refund.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

I would not let my vendor by on this...
if he is any good he will make good on it..
plus you help him out so he can get control
of the issue...


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

A quick contact with the vendor:

I had just received this box of El Rey Del Mundo PC and upon opening I discovered that the majority of the cigars had beetle holes. I would be more than happy to attach a photo to an email.
It happens, please advise. Thanks for your consideration,
Matt Wells


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> Just pulled these from the freezer; loaded them in on Tue without paying any attention to them. About 60% are riddled with holes. ERDM PC 2/10. Cigar dust all over em.
> Your thoughts on Cuba freezing and if I should report to my vendor?
> Thanks,


You should always inspect every stick before freezing!
Take pictures vendor will make good!
If he is a good vendor!:dizzy:


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You should always inspect every stick before freezing!
> Take pictures vendor will make good!
> If he is a good vendor!:dizzy:


I agree; I did not check them closely before the freeze but was quite mechanical about my bagging and vacuuming; dim light and all and tired to boot. This vendor made good on a confiscation last fall so, we will see.
I always freeze and will continue to do so; quite a surprise though.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You should always inspect every stick before freezing!
> Take pictures vendor will make good!
> If he is a good vendor!:dizzy:


I knew this but was having such good luck I got lazy, I got a box with minor mold no problem wiped off but also two beetles holes one in each of two cigars, no dust at all. so not an issue.

I did then open up about twenty boxes and inspected a little late but all was well, Thank God.

Good Advice Tony I was a bit nervous opening them some were pretty expensive boxes, ray2: :typing: :smoke:

I am also doubting Cuba is Freezing everything after Tarks commented on a tour of asking about seeing the freezer and the guy just had a sly smile!!!!!
I trust Tarks as forgetting more than I know so when he speaks I listen!

I have been freezing everything including stuff I get from people I know already froze them in the summer at least.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I generally receive sealed boxes from vendors I have done biz with so the very first thing I do is a stick by stick inspection. Next part of the inspection includes putting one between my lips:smoke: and pushing the rest into the deep freeze.

I would most definitely contact your vendor and ask how to proceed.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

smelvis said:


> I knew this but was having such good luck I got lazy, I got a box with minor mold no problem wiped off but also two beetles holes one in each of two cigars, no dust at all. so not an issue.
> 
> I did then open up about twenty boxes and inspected a little late but all was well, Thank God.
> 
> ...


Agreed, a wise BOTL. but your vendor relationship will determine the outcome of these circumstances


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

It turns out that the vendor is being more than accomodating. I accessed the damage as 14 show signs of beetle activity and 11 do not. The fourteen get trashed, but would you smoke any of the remaining 11? I only worry about the dust / beetle poop thing. Technically a cigar could show no signs on the wrapper but beetles could have tunnelled the length of the cigar. Perhaps if you tap the cigar and no dust comes out, go ahead and fire it up?
Thanks for your thoughts,


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

What happens if you smoke a stick a beetle is sleeping in?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Barefoot said:


> It turns out that the vendor is being more than accomodating. I accessed the damage as 14 show signs of beetle activity and 11 do not. The fourteen get trashed, but would you smoke any of the remaining 11? I only worry about the dust / beetle poop thing. Technically a cigar could show no signs on the wrapper but beetles could have tunnelled the length of the cigar. Perhaps if you tap the cigar and no dust comes out, go ahead and fire it up?
> Thanks for your thoughts,


I've torched worse.8) What's the worse thing that could happen? You might hear a pop when it heats up! Remember the old cig loads you could buy? When I used to smoke cigs I always had one loaded for an unsuspecting person bumming a smoke.:target:


----------



## RBGTAG (Sep 9, 2009)

All this talk about beetles lately...I've never froze anything. I did inspect my Party Shorts that just arrived and didn't notice anything. I know that beetles can come up at anytime...Just not sure about freezing. I know all the benefits, just can't believe it doesn't affect the cigars somehow.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

RBGTAG said:


> All this talk about beetles lately...I've never froze anything. I did inspect my Party Shorts that just arrived and didn't notice anything. I know that beetles can come up at anytime...Just not sure about freezing. I know all the benefits, just can't believe it doesn't affect the cigars somehow.


They may not arrive with live creatures when you get them but it may have eggs or larva that could explode at any time. When I had my first case of them I did my usual inspect and want to say it was around a month later the actual bug itself showed up and was doing lunch on my dime. Yes, it was Cuban leaf also. I'm just glad it was sticks that were smoking ROTT and I was in them and not letting sit back.

There are plenty of pro and cons as to freezing. Some don't but I believe most here do. It's considered a personal preference but I don't have the time or patience to go through every box once every two weeks that's been laid back for future enjoyment. I have not noticed any difference in a stick that has been froze to one that has not. Some may also argue this also but it out of site and out of worry for me. I know there is a 99.999999999999999% chance I will never have them in my humi again.

Plenty of reading if you do a search on the forums about freezing.
GL.......


----------



## RBGTAG (Sep 9, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> They may not arrive with live creatures when you get them but it may have eggs or larva that could explode at any time. When I had my first case of them I did my usual inspect and want to say it was around a month later the actual bug itself showed up and was doing lunch on my dime. Yes, it was Cuban leaf also. I'm just glad it was sticks that were smoking ROTT and I was in them and not letting sit back.
> 
> There are plenty of pro and cons as to freezing. Some don't but I believe most here do. It's considered a personal preference but I don't have the time or patience to go through every box once every two weeks that's been laid back for future enjoyment. I have not noticed any difference in a stick that has been froze to one that has not. Some may also argue this also but it out of site and out of worry for me. I know there is a 99.999999999999999% chance I will never have them in my humi again.
> 
> ...


No doubt Dave. I have been contemplating this for years. Just haven't done it yet...freezing that is...but I have never ordered CC's either.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Barefoot said:


> It turns out that the vendor is being more than accomodating. I accessed the damage as 14 show signs of beetle activity and 11 do not. The fourteen get trashed, but would you smoke any of the remaining 11? I only worry about the dust / beetle poop thing. Technically a cigar could show no signs on the wrapper but beetles could have tunnelled the length of the cigar. Perhaps if you tap the cigar and no dust comes out, go ahead and fire it up?
> Thanks for your thoughts,


The whole box should be replaced period! Except no less!!!!!!!

:couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2::couch2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

RBGTAG said:


> All this talk about beetles lately...I've never froze anything. I did inspect my Party Shorts that just arrived and didn't notice anything. I know that beetles can come up at anytime...Just not sure about freezing. I know all the benefits, just can't believe it doesn't affect the cigars somehow.


I can finally say I've smoked hundreds of both trying to taste a difference and I sure can't. not nothing scientific but how it tastes is all that matters along with saving my collection or protecting it I should say!


----------



## RBGTAG (Sep 9, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I can finally say I've smoked hundreds of both trying to taste a difference and I sure can't. not nothing scientific but how it tastes is all that matters along with saving my collection or protecting it I should say!


I understand...and you are right. Look out freezer, here they come.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Plus, plus, on the freezing. With all the money, time, and international stupidity involved, its crazy not to freeze.. Trust these guys they really know their smokes!


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

NOt to hijack but I too just received a box that was pretty bad. I contacted the vendor right after I received and inspected them and am hoping they do right by me. If you don't mind what was the end reult of your complaint?


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

What a lot of people don't realize is that even if Cuba freezes every single cigar and piece of tobacco that leaves the island, they still have no control about what happens after that. The cigars don't leave the rolling tables of El Laguito to go to your doorstep, you know. The cigars could be sterile and be brought in to an infected environment (your seller) and get infested with beetles. Freeze everything, no matter what happens in Cuba.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I actually got the cigars today, emailed the vendor within an hour. They replied within an hour and said to ship em back and they'll reship a new box or full refund my choice!! :happy:.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

protekk said:


> I actually got the cigars today, emailed the vendor within an hour. They replied within an hour and said to ship em back and they'll reship a new box or full refund my choice!! :happy:.


Excellent service! Glad to hear this.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Bob, I could'nt believe it (I'm a bit of a pessimist)....and they answered so quickly on a saturday night. I actually thought I was gonna get the runaround. Needless to say I'm a very happy man!!


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

I wonder if freezing does anything to alter the delicate aging process. I do freeze everything now except for a couple from each new order to smoke ROTT but I'm always worried that 5-10 years down the road what might have been an epic smoke will not have reached nirvana because my freezing screwed up the process. Seems reasonable to think that something is interrupted in whatever happens to cigars as they age.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> What a lot of people don't realize is that even if Cuba freezes every single cigar and piece of tobacco that leaves the island, they still have no control about what happens after that. The cigars don't leave the rolling tables of El Laguito to go to your doorstep, you know. The cigars could be sterile and be brought in to an infected environment (your seller) and get infested with beetles. Freeze everything, no matter what happens in Cuba.


This!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lever::lever::lever::lever::lever:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Until this past Friday, everything I received would be inspected before I freeze, even though my vendor vacuum seals the shipment, and I've been tempted before to just put it right in the freezer.

BUT, this past Friday, I said, "what the hell" and just put em' in there, first time since joining puff, and now I see this thread!!

I'll be on pins and needles till they come out and get looked over this afternoon!


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

protekk said:


> NOt to hijack but I too just received a box that was pretty bad. I contacted the vendor right after I received and inspected them and am hoping they do right by me. If you don't mind what was the end reult of your complaint?


I got a credit for the order but I turned right around and got another box of party shorts. Perfect condition. I still don't see any harm in tossing the vacuum sealed bag in the freezer without checking them. If they are affected after the freeze, at least you know they are dead and its all the same to the vendor.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Bummer... Glad they refunded you


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Until this past Friday, everything I received would be inspected before I freeze, even though my vendor vacuum seals the shipment, and I've been tempted before to just put it right in the freezer.
> 
> BUT, this past Friday, I said, "what the hell" and just put em' in there, first time since joining puff, and now I see this thread!!
> 
> I'll be on pins and needles till they come out and get looked over this afternoon!


They were fine, but there is a lesson for me here. Take the time to do things right!


----------

